# Mark IV or V



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Due to my TT the four times my TT has been keyed I have decided to get rid of her and trade in for a Golf GT TDI (without the badges)

Which should I go for do you think the mark IV or mark V?

Or the R32?

Do you think this will receive less attention than the TT?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Due to my TT the four times my TT has been keyed I have decided to get rid of her and trade in for a Golf GT TDI (without the badges)
> 
> Which should I go for do you think the mark IV or mark V?
> 
> ...


I don't know if it helps, but I definitely get more friendly attention with the R32 than with the TTR. The sort of idiots who key cars might pay it more respect


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Cheers, I hope so :-/


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Go for the Tdi - chip it and you wont miss your 225 at all  Sorry to hear about your Keying incident 

PS - Mine will be for sale in a month or so.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

James, when you're selling can you PM me a guide price?

Cheers


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

No probs.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Due to my TT the four times my TT has been keyed I have decided to get rid of her and trade in for a Golf GT TDI (without the badges)
> 
> Which should I go for do you think the mark IV or mark V?
> 
> ...


Auto Express suggested that the V Golf in TDi Gt form is by far the best new Golf (of course the 200hp Gti isn't here yet, neither is the 3.2 variant). However they also suggested that the A3 sport diesel (???)equivalent is practically the same OTR price once you 'do' the options list. With Audi residuals compared to VWs, they reckon it will actually be cheaper to own....Audi or VW for same money?

Autocar have tested a tdi DSG in this weeks edition - havn't had a chance to read it yet. A quick scan points to them liking the DSG/tdi combo.

I don't know if DSG is your thing, but a 200 tuned A3 quattro with DSG would be very nice indeed.


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

gotta agree with rob in that you get much more respect from driving the r32, thumbs up and stuff all the time, getting let out of junctions etc. where as in the tt people just look at you as if youre a piece of sh1t. its good in that people who dont know what they are dont seem to bat an eyelid either.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

The problem is getting hold of an R32 new. :-/ Not many left. I will have a search around at the weekend. They have a demonstrator in Boro but they have sold it already.


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> The problem is getting hold of an R32 new. :-/ Not many left. I will have a search around at the weekend. They have a demonstrator in Boro but they have sold it already.


 theres a demo at my local vw dealer in black with the cloth trim which will be up for sale soon, if you want me to enquire just ask.


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

think its a three door with no options btw . ultimate stealth rocket in black.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I heard today from someone in the know that the new VW Golf will be heavily discounted ( he mentioned upto 30% ) in the next couple of months as they are just not selling they are even closing the production line for 14 days which is unheard of for VW. All this is mainly down to the new stylying that hasn't gone down as well at anticipated
So if i was you Sim i would hang on a bit.
How true all this is only time will tell.
Jonah


----------



## Mags (Dec 16, 2003)

They are already discounting the MK5 in Europe and ofering free Air Con etc as they are not shifting the amount of units predicted. Maybe if they gave it a more realistic price it would sell but after I have had 3 Mk4's of which all of them gave more trouble than any other model I have owned there is no way I would pay Â£18k + for a TDi when for a few hundred more you can get an A3


----------

